# LXConsole and QLab



## Thomas Johnston (Aug 23, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone knows how to use LXConsole. Is it MSC(Midi Show Control) capable? If so what would the process be for that? Does anyone know if QLab Free Version Support MSC. Am I able to use Qlab Free Version With my ETC ION to trigger cues?


----------



## Joshualangman (Sep 3, 2014)

I've used LXConsole with QLab. I used MSC cues in QLab to trigger LXConsole. (LXConsole will even build a QLab file for you automatically.) I think LXConsole now supports OSC, which is even easier. Just use OSC cues in QLab. All questions about what different versions of QLab do are answered here:

http://figure53.com/qlab/buy/

(scroll down for feature chart)


----------

